# GTX 460 Getting Display Driver Error.



## scudmissile007 (Oct 27, 2013)

hi all, I'm using the PC with the config as in my siggy with dual boot win7 64bit & 32bit. Today evening a strange
problem started, I opened a video song in MPC player but after playing 3-4seconds the video struck and only audio
was running 2seconds later the whole screen gone blank, I hit ctrl-alt-del the screen came back and an error
message came saying nvidia display driver stopped responding and recovered from error. I thought its just a glitch
and restarted the system but the same problem persists, later tried with other OS there too same problem. I tried
reinstalling drivers with old one no change the same thing happening. my current driver is 320.18 in 64bit tried
314.22, 310.77 and 306.97 & 310.77 in 32bit tried 270.61 & 257.21. used driver sweeper to change drivers. Plz help
to sole this issue.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm sorry to say this but it seems your GPU has been damaged by the nvidia driver that you're currently using i.e. 320.18.

This driver is highly unstable and has many known issues-many users reported that their nvidia graphics cards were damaged after they used this driver for a while.Its quite possible something similar has happened in your case too.I'd suggest you take a look at this thread to get a better idea of where the problem lies:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...nything-after-320-18-even-whql-certified.html

If your problem isn't resolved even after reverting back to older drivers,then you'll have to rma your graphics card(if its still under warranty).Otherwise you'll just have to replace it with a new one.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 28, 2013)

its still in warranty but I will check it once in another PC to be sure that its graphics card problem.

can anybody tell me where to submit my card to RMA in Bangalore, I have bill, box, all accessories & token no. of extended warranty


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 31, 2013)

hi all, as my gfx card is in service center the long wait continues until replacement is ready. As my mobo  has onboard video with HDMI out got the idea to use PC as htpc for a while. I have an hdmi-VGA cable and tried to connect monitor through it but PC get switched on and monitor never wakes up its stuck in sleep mode with no signal display. I tried to connect the monitor to Videocon d2h setup box through this cable same result there, am I missing something here. plz help me through this.

also my monitor has only VGA input.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 19, 2013)

20days over nothing happening, service center guys on gramophone mode "sir, your replacement card has not arrived plz call tomorrow", for the last 10days. Any suggestion to speed up the process.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2013)

contact the higher authorities of the manufacturer about this. They sure have some answers.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 28, 2013)

the service centre guys are offering gt 620 as a replacement card.


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2013)

scudmissile007 said:


> the service centre guys are offering gt 620 as a replacement card.


Ridiculous.

They need to offer a card of equal performance or greater.

Write to Raaabo.

robert.smith [at] 9dot9.in


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks @ico, Later asked service center guys for an upgrade option but they didn't budge. Now mailed zotac  official regarding this and they turned the table saying keep gt620 as standby till proper replacement arrives. I declined and said will wait till proper replacement no need for standby as I already using my good old 9500gt. Will wait till next week. if the issue doesn't resolve will contact the above person.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 28, 2013)

I used to get the same error at least thrice a day with black screens with my GTX680, all I did was change the phsyX setting from AUTO-Select to GTX680 and power management mode to Maximum performance under global settings and programme settings,the problem has gone since then.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 28, 2013)

my problem was I couldn't even open an ms presentation, chess or even a video file. It used to happen in other OS also so I RMAed it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 28, 2013)

OK...you took the right decision,then.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 29, 2013)

Do share your RMA experience


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 29, 2013)

Till now its pathetic from Aditya guys, they think we are dumb, will update once there is further development.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 25, 2014)

hi guys, finally a surprise. After Aditya guys accepting to give gtx650ti they said I have to wait as 650ti stock is not available. Later i was busy and told my brother to handle this, after some more calls and 15days of waiting replacement arrived on 23-DEC but both me &my brother were busy and couldn't visit Aditya. On 6-Jan bought the replacement through my brother's friend and I was not so sure which one they have given as replacement. Today finally got chance to meet the replacement as was really surprised as hell. The replacement card is gtx650ti amp 2GB. finally waiting with lot of patience had paid of. Thanks to all especially @topgear for helping.
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/8441/khdr.jpg
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/5341/baat.jpg
*img191.imageshack.us/img191/3246/q6v0.jpg
And the last pic is of my good old xpertvision 9500gt bought in 2008 still running strong with desi mod.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2014)

Congrats! You are one lucky dude!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 25, 2014)

congrats  that's great .


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 25, 2014)

^ thanks guys. After they offered normal gtx650 I resisted and had heated argument between me & Aditya guys after that I thought the chance of getting a proper replacement was low and stopped worrying about it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2014)

nice to know you've got 650 ti amp 2GB as the replacement and you poured some heat in the frosty winter into the ears of aditys guys


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 26, 2014)

They were really pissed when I took this matter upstairs and thanks once again.


----------

